# Three guys in a pub...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

........say to the barman

'we drink in here every night after work & have done for a couple of years.
How about a reward for our loyalty?'

The barman thinks & says 'go home tonight & do the first thing your wife says,
prove it & i will give you free beer for a month.

First bloke comes back to the pub the next day covered in soot & ash.

'What happended to you?' says the barman.

'I went home last night & had a *** but dropped some ash on the carpet'
'Burn the whole f##king house down why dont ya? says the wife - so i did'

'Free beer my good man' says the barman.

Second bloke comes in covered in dust & rubble.

'What happened to you?' asks the barman.

'I had a few too many & drove the car home.I hot the garage wall & the
wife comes out shouting - knock the whole f##king house down why dont
ya - so i did'

'Free beer for you too' says the barman.

Third bloke walks in covered in blood & stuff,looks a real mess.

'Jeez,what the f##k happended to you?' asks the barman.

I went home last night late & climbed into bed with the wife.I felt a bit horny
so i put my hand between her legs.

She said 'you can cut that out for a start'

'Anyone want a wig?'


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ouch!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol: Ouch


----------

